# Advice for shipping my possessions from Egypt to USA



## mlb4861 (Jul 6, 2011)

I will be ending my work here soon, and want to ship my things home, my bedroom, some art, lamps, not nearly a full container. Does anyone have any advice. I want door to door from Cairo to Knoxville, TN with packing service and insured.

Thanks in advance if anyone has any help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Check your embassy website as they often recommend or at least advertise removal firms


----------

